# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  ESPECIALIZACION EN  HIGO DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014

## ipex

Especialización : Agronegocios del Higo de Exportación 2014 Miercoles 3 de Diciembre. Auditorio: Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores Informes: IPEX Central Telefonica: 6397172 cel 9835-82440 / 9963-99096 info@ipexperu.orghigo 2015.jpgTemas similares: ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN EL AGRONEGOCIO DE TARA DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014 ESPECIALIZACION EN PECANA MAHAN DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014 ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA ORGÁNICA Y CONVENCIONAL DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014 ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA ORGÁNICA Y CONVENCIONAL  DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014 ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN CHIA DE EXPORTACIÓN 2014

----------

